# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie goes up in smoke

## kayla05

The residents of Coronation Street are about to receive a bombshell, quite literally, when a massive blast devastates Weatherfield. Sean Tully, Vernon Tomlin and Hayley Cropper go missing when the explosion â caused by an old Second World War bomb â rocks the Street, leaving stunned locals fearing the worst.

âViewers will be left wondering just whatâs happened to the three of them,â a show insider revealed. âWhen the cast heard about the plotline and read it in their scripts, a few of them must have feared this was a perfect way to have a major culling of characters and save on the wage bill.â

The drama begins when Chesney tests out his new metal detector and discovers the unexploded bomb. Police are called to the scene and tell locals to move to the safety of the community centre. But when they make their house to house calls, Sean, Vernon and Hayley are nowhere to be found. The source added: âViewers will be left wondering just whatâs happened to the three of them, especially when they hear the deafening blast of the bomb going off.â Viewers can see the explosive episodes in March.

Source: Daily Star

----------

tammyy2j (19-01-2007)

----------


## alan45

If true hopefully this will be the end of VERMIN

----------


## CrazyLea

Oo this sounds really good! I agree about 'Vermin' lol! 

Also, has there been anything like this in Corrie before?? Like a major accident..

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Can't they swap Hayley for that girl in the cafe Becky, that way we can get rid of Veran and her at the same time.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Also, has there been anything like this in Corrie before?? Like a major accident..


There was some stuff in the 60s (before my time) with a viaduct collapsing, and ironically enough, a unexploded WWII bomb.  That was in 1964 in one of Stan Ogden's first storylines, when he found it in the attic of Albert Tatlock (Ken's Uncle Albert).  

The last big disasters affecting the street (excluding Hillman etc which didn't change the physical landscape in Corrie) were the lorry crashing into the Rovers in 1978, when baby Tracy was feared dead, and then of course in 1986 when the Rovers was destroyed by fire.

----------

CrazyLea (18-01-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sorry but this sounds totally far fetched.

----------


## CrazyLea

It's sounds a little farfetched, but if you think about it, what with the 



> There was some stuff in the 60s (before my time) with a viaduct collapsing, and ironically enough, a unexploded *WWII bomb*


it all kind of ties in really.. in a way..

----------


## Babe14

Hopefully this will be true and yes hopefully this will be the end of Vernon once and for all.  Yes I agree they should swap Hayley for Becky, I like Hayley.  

More explosive action from the wonderful Corrie. When they say "explosive" storylines they mean it!

----------


## alan45

> More explosive action from the wonderful Corrie. When they say "explosive" storylines they mean it!


Yes and if true one which will "ROCK" the Street 

I think it is a plausible storyline.

----------


## parkerman

> baby Tracy was feared dead


Sadly she survived and became Kate Ford...which was probably an even bigger disaster.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Indeed.  Deirdre still curses the near miss to this day.  "Ooohhh Tracy, I wish you were dead...."

----------


## Bad Wolf

surely if corrie is set in the urbanised areas of manchester, any random unexploded boms would have been cleared away during the war?

----------


## Siobhan

> surely if corrie is set in the urbanised areas of manchester, any random unexploded boms would have been cleared away during the war?


not necessary Rach.. not all bombs were found so it is possible there is still a few lying around.. didn't Brookside have a major explosing years ago (think it was gas) to cull the cast? and I know emmerdale had that big plane explosion... but by the sound of it, one 3 go missing so everyone might survive this

----------


## Katy

you would think, i cant imagine any bombs being left near here really. but this is weatlherfield so its not like Manchester at all, sounds interesting though, especially Vernon.

----------


## Luna

read this in the paper last night sound like a really good storline although i so think they could have came up with better people to go missing

----------


## parkerman

> surely if corrie is set in the urbanised areas of manchester, any random unexploded boms would have been cleared away during the war?


They still find them occasionally in London. There was one just before Christmas I think.

----------


## CrazyLea

> Yes I agree they should swap Hayley for Becky, I like Hayley.


I guess by using Hayley, more people will care what happens to her, whereas with Becky, they probably wouldn't. They should have used even better characters though I think personally. But should be good. 




> Sadly she survived and became Kate Ford...which was probably an even bigger disaster.


Nothing wrong with Kate Ford  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> surely if corrie is set in the urbanised areas of manchester, any random unexploded boms would have been cleared away during the war?
> 
> 
> They still find them occasionally in London. There was one just before Christmas I think.


Yes, just found the reference. It was actually in June 2006 and was found at Canning Town in London, a heavily urbanised area.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They are in London, they are in Manchester.  They are STILL EVERYWHERE.  People in inner-cities find them under gardens, even under houses and buildings.  Even WWI shells are still being found.  A friend of mine once found a WWII bomb whilst setting-down a garden path, and a few years ago I rented a small house, where a WWII plane had crashed into the ground with pilot inside, and still had not been recovered.  :EEK!:

----------


## brooksyrules

they cant get rid of sean he is brill and funny

----------


## Abbie

Sounds a little mad, but well if it was true, get rid of veron!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This storyline sounds really good, i think it does sound a little far fetched but i think it will be done really well.

----------


## harvest

get rid of vernan! grrrr! that man is ridiculously irritating!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Vermin to be blown to pieces please.  :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Vermin to be blown to pieces please.


Send him to the bill. He can drool over Gillian Taylforth again it will be just like the old days when they were in EE

----------


## Babe14

> This storyline sounds really good, i think it does sound a little far fetched but i think it will be done really well.


 
I don't think that it's far fetched at all as UXB are found all the time, in most cases they are discovered without disastourous consequences. And of course the storyine will be done well, afterall this is Corrie we're talking about :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I reckon we will have one person dead (Vernon) one badly injured maybe with permanent damage and one whose life is hanging in the balance but will make a full recovery.

Looking forward to it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe Vermin's head can be blown off, leaving the rest of his body to walk around Weatherfield with no sense of direction.

----------


## alan45

> Maybe Vermin's head can be blown off, leaving the rest of his body to walk around Weatherfield with no sense of direction.


No change there then. He has been aimless and pointless for months

----------


## Babe14

> Maybe Vermin's head can be blown off, leaving the rest of his body to walk around Weatherfield with no sense of direction.


 :Lol:  As per norm then..

----------


## brooksyrules

i think the actor who plays vernon wasnt any good in eastenders either

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree.  I thought he was better in EE, but not by much.  I remember him annoying Ian a lot, and from memory I think he swooned after Kathy.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abbie

> i think the actor who plays vernon wasnt any good in eastenders either


Was he in eastneders? Well he must oif been bad I cant remember him.
I just hope they get rid of him soon.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He was in it as Richard (Tricky Dicky) from 1992 to 1994.

----------


## Chris_2k11

He used to be on Shameless aswell.

----------


## alan45

There could be more explosive drama than ever in Coronation Street this March, when the residents discover an unexploded World War Two bomb! 

The deadly weapon is discovered by Chesney Battersby-Brown, who's trying out Tyrone Dobbs' new metal detector when he stumbles upon it in the Peacock's back garden. And it looks like the cobbles could be blown to smithereens as a bomb disposal unit are called in and the residents evacuated.

A tense time ensues as the crack team work frantically to dispel danger, but for some of the more badly behaved locals, the afternoon provides the opportunity to make mischief â which is bound to lead to fireworks along the line!

----------


## Footie_Chick

There's to be an explosive storyline on Coronation Street and itâs all Chesney Battersbyâs fault, says The Daily Star. Chesney (Sam Aston) sets off a bomb alert when he uncovers a World War II shell in the Peacock's garden with his new metal detector.

According to the paper, the Royal Engineers' bomb squad were drafted in to help with this story. Sgt Sean Barton and his men, based at the Carver Barracks in Saffron Walden, Essex, ended up on film. He told the paper: "The producers wanted a bomb that could be exploded in the garden without causing too much damage to surrounding houses. I suggested a small German WW2 bomb. If we came across one in a real situation it is very possible that we would explode it on site rather then risk trying to move it. Then we taught the man who was playing the bomb disposable expert how to examine the shell and explode itâ. Click through below for more.

"We provided a real bomb disposal vehicle and drove it up and down the street with the lights flashing. Then we are seen as we go into the garden with the actors and help to detonate the bomb."

Darren Wallis, owner of special effects company Quicksilver FX created an explosion using pieces of cork and dust.

He said: "When the device went off it created the illusion of a large explosion, but really the flames burned for less than three seconds."

Sgt Barton, 34, added: "We were working on the show for two days and it was a great experience. We thought we'd just be advising so it was great to actually get the chance to appear on the show. I'm a great fan and always watch Coronation Street.

"The cast and crew were great and really looked after us"

----------


## Jojo

Merging with post regarding same storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Why can't Vermin detonate the device?

----------

